# Reagan and her new friend!



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

I puppy-sat an adorable 12 week old golden retriever today. I was a little nervous about how Reagan would respond to a rambunctious puppy, especially since she's still recovering from surgery. She's never met a puppy since I've adopted her so it was a new experience. She did great! She shared her toys and played with him and let him play really rough with her while she was gentle. I was so proud of her! She can get a little jealous about me giving other dogs attention, but she loved this little guy! She actually cried some when he left. I love my girl so much and am really proud of how great she did. 

View attachment 278586


View attachment 278594


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

awww they're already so cute together!! Can't wait to see pics and hear stories as he grows up!


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Asten said:


> awww they're already so cute together!! Can't wait to see pics and hear stories as he grows up!


Thank you! They are adorable together. :wub: Unfortunately I won't be puppy-sitting frequently, but if I ever watch him again I'll be sure to post more pictures!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm glad to see Reagan doing do well and enjoying her new friend. Although who could not befriend that adorable face.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

What a sweet girl


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

ahh I just realized you'd said you were puppysitting


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Very cute :wub:


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Adorable! I see a lot of people who own a GSD & a Golden Retreiver. My guy LOVES goldens. If I was ever to have a two dog household I probably would get a Golden if I didn't get a second GSD.
Will your girl get to visit with this puppy again in the future?


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Very cute photos. Your sweet girl did so well sharing the spotlight with that very cute puppy!!


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!  



KathrynApril said:


> Adorable! I see a lot of people who own a GSD & a Golden Retreiver. My guy LOVES goldens. If I was ever to have a two dog household I probably would get a Golden if I didn't get a second GSD.
> Will your girl get to visit with this puppy again in the future?



I have seen a lot of people with GSDs and Goldens too! I personally have a GSD, a lab, and a lab/hound mix. I would love to get a Golden later in life. I hope Reagan gets to see this guy again! I'm a puppy raiser for a service dog foundation so I babysit puppies when I get a chance. This guy was so wonderful that I'm hoping to keep him again soon!


----------

